# HELP transfering on socks



## moezaay (Feb 1, 2013)

hi i have a few questions but the main one being what is the best light inkjet paper that stretches to use on socks, it cannot be opaque because there are black parts on the sock that legally cannot be covered over but everything else can be also i tried inktra stretch and it does NOT stretch at all. Also what is the best 15x15 heat press to use I'm using someone else's but want to invest in my own (keep in mind i need one for a budget because i need more money for college) or if anyone else has one for sale or maybe a trade. This is my first post so ill try to put up some pictures of what I'm making so you guys have a small idea of what i mean please help thanks!
http://instagram.com/p/VM6_4koDHz/


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't believe there is a transfer paper suitable for socks, you need to use sublimation


----------



## OhNoMrBill (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, I'm not sure about transfer paper but heat vinyl will work. I would expect the products you can order from a print & cut supplier will also work. I've used my hat press for heating names on socks, blankets, & clothes.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I dye sub socks everyday. First off you can not print a whole sock on a 15x15" press The smallest whole sock I have printed is 22""x 3".
I will be happy to answer any questions you have about printing socks. Alot of folks like to print Nike Elite socks..We print tons of thin poly socks on our 40x64 " press.


----------



## Acefan (Mar 4, 2013)

skdave said:


> I dye sub socks everyday. First off you can not print a whole sock on a 15x15" press The smallest whole sock I have printed is 22""x 3".
> I will be happy to answer any questions you have about printing socks. Alot of folks like to print Nike Elite socks..We print tons of thin poly socks on our 40x64 " press.


Would you mind just describing your process? What equipment you use, pressure on the press, temperature used, etc.? I'm starting out, and am trying to learn as much as possible about using a heat press, and different types of transfer papers, inks, and printers.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave is talking about sublimation. For that you need a dedicated printer with sublimation ink, sublimation transfer paper, a heat press, and polyester socks. Sublimation won't work on cotton and I think there are only a few other fabrics that it will work on. Some on here said it works on spandex, but if you use a cotton/poly mixed fabric only the poly will accept the sublimation dye.

You can't do vinyl on socks because the vinyl won't stretch when the sock is put on, it would either tear or make a tight band of some kind for the foot to pass beyond that point in the sock.


----------



## OhNoMrBill (Sep 28, 2010)

There are some flexible heat vinyls that will work on numerous kinds of stretchy clothes. Just look for the word 'flex' in their names.


----------



## dylanNIKESOCKS (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what temp your set at and how long you are laying the design on the sock for


----------

